# "NO SHARK FISHING" ...but they do



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

Just spent a week fishing off the pier in Flagler Beach, Florida. Had a great time as always, catching whiting, blues, small pompano, and a few small sharks. Even hooked a MONSTER ray that I nearly lost my second rod to (looked over just in time to see it hanging on the edge of the pier by the last eyelet! Set the hook hard, watched helplessly as most of my line disappeared off the reel [had my drag set very tight], he took me to the end of the pier, wore me out for over 30 minutes, then finally -mercifully - broke my line!). Good times!

Anyway, the sign at the entrance to the pier clearly states NO SHARK FISHING...and yet at the end of the pier there are almost always a few guys out there who are CLEARLY shark fishing: heavy equipment, bluefish heads, etc as bait. I watched them haul in a couple 5-6 footers while I was there. 

So, 1) why would the pier have a rule prohibiting shark fishing? And 2) why is it not enforced (or, who would enforce such a rule?).

Just curious! THANKS!

(By the way, I discovered this forum a couple days ago and have already gone back and read 23 pages of the general forum! Good stuff!)


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

just like anything in life and rules (laws) some people don't think it applies to them....I would ask or tell the pier management and if that didn't work the local FWC officers number and call them if it bothers you that bad....but they most likely would say they are fishing for bull reds or something....did they actually bring them on the pier and kill them?
I have seen people get ban from a Alabama pier for shark fishing, but someone called on the kid after he was told several times not too....that whole are is not allowed to catch sharks....but you can tell if they are fishing for them too


----------



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

It doesn't bother me at all. Really what I wonder most is why would the prohibit shark fishing in the first place if it's not against the law to begin with? 

FYI no, they did not kill the sharks - just tossed them back.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

There is no state law against Shark fishing, so FWC is not going to do diddly squat. Piers on the East Coast of Florida are generally not under private management, but it sounds like that one is. So it's their rule. You'll have to take it up with the pier management.

If there's any one good reason not to allow shark fishing on a pier, it's to prevent a fight, when some knucklehead swims a big brute up against the pier, and drags in every line within 100 yards. Piers don't tend to attract the brightest or most courteous crowds, so it's probably easier to just say no, than to try to get somebody to read a writ of etiquette.


----------



## Fisherman Frank (Dec 27, 2013)

solid7 said:


> There is no state law against Shark fishing, so FWC is not going to do diddly squat. Piers on the East Coast of Florida are generally not under private management, but it sounds like that one is. So it's their rule. You'll have to take it up with the pier management.


Right - the Flagler Beach Pier is owned and operated by the city of Flagler Beach - so it must be their rule. I certainly don't see the employees of the pier bait shop doing anything to enforce it. Seems silly to have a rule that no one follows and which is not enforced...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It might be a local ordinance that the pier management doesn't agree with. Or they just don't want to be bothered.

You're dealing with people, who knows the how or why...


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

solid7 said:


> If there's any one good reason not to allow shark fishing on a pier, it's to prevent a fight, when some knucklehead swims a big brute up against the pier, and drags in every line within 100 yards.


Same applies with big rays and "bycatch" that you're not targeting. :fishing:


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NASCAR said:


> Same applies with big rays and "bycatch" that you're not targeting. :fishing:


You can't control what you aren't targeting.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

solid7 said:


> You can't control what you aren't targeting.


 Quote Originally Posted by solid7 View Post
If there's any one good reason not to allow shark fishing on a pier, it's to prevent a fight, when some knucklehead swims a big brute up against the pier, and drags in every line within 100 yards.

If you cant control it then use some scissors, or a knife, or the lit end of the cigarette and cut your line (only for the bycatch tho). Please griswalds, dont bring your ray (or bycatch) into the pin rig area.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

courteous fishers that follow there fish eliminate most issues with tangles...over,under the fish straight out in front of you....not staying in one spot trying to maneuver a fish.... just doesn't work....tangles happen but most can be avoided....now braid just adds to the trouble....mono is so much easier to take care of quick....

see how it's done...and the little guy is a good example to let people know your coming and he can barely see over the rail.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ye7QGjc-BxE


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

NASCAR said:


> If you cant control it then use some scissors, or a knife, or the lit end of the cigarette and cut your line (only for the bycatch tho). Please griswalds, dont bring your ray (or bycatch) into the pin rig area.


I don't think we're going to have to worry too much about anyone bringing anything into the "pin rigging" area at any East Coast Florida piers...



ironman172 said:


> courteous fishers that follow there fish eliminate most issues with tangles...


There's no use even mentioning it, because the "courteous pier fisherman" is almost a thing of myth. You really can't change the nature of a person, so to expect courteous behavior on the pier is futile, at best.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I guess on the piers you might fish

fish Gulf shores will change your mind real quick or a couple others on the Pan Handle(not saying that it is event free,but issues get resolved fast, by the good guys) ....but there are a few I will avoid, but mostly alcohol related I think 
the biggest trouble I see on some eastern piers is all the trollies in the water on the end....that is a spiders web waiting to happen if there was ever a good bite going on....that I haven't seen there ....I am sure they have there moments and fish being caught but I have yet to see it with the few visit ....and settled with the Pan Handle and Alabama...they teach and help fellow fishers....the only way it gets change...but that is with the non fishers.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

ironman172 said:


> the biggest trouble I see on some eastern piers is all the trollies in the water on the end...


I have never once seen a trolley line on an East Coast Florida pier. Never. Didn't even know what one was until I asked some of the NC guys.

I've seen them used once or twice on the Gulf side.


----------



## NASCAR (Jul 26, 2013)

solid7 said:


> I don't think we're going to have to worry too much about anyone bringing anything into the "pin rigging" area at any East Coast Florida piers...



Quote Originally Posted by solid7 View Post
If there's any one good reason not to allow shark fishing on a pier, it's to prevent a fight, when some knucklehead swims a big brute up against the pier, and drags in every line within 100 yards.

No you don't have to worry about that. Just a common sense thing tho, if a good reason not to shark fish is because the shark tangles up people lines and starts a fight, so will a ray. Glad Fisherman Frank had fun with the hook up, even more glad he didn't tangle up every line within 100 yards and start a fight.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish they would allow shark fishing on the gulf shores pier(to thin them out)....it is hard to get fish in that aren't sharked....they have resident ones just waiting.....like Okaloosa has flipper just waiting for your catch....I sure would like to bring some black tip home for some fish fries....they are worried about tourist getting bit....but then the kings sure can ruin your day some leave on the deck 
and Navarre sharks are almost non existent due to people harvesting them (thinning them out)
I am not part of the tangles, I know where my line and bait is....cast straight out from the pier and not over others....if I do I move to straighten it immediately....heck I move if someone crosses me to take care of it


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

solid7 said:


> There is no state law against Shark fishing, so FWC is not going to do diddly squat. Piers on the East Coast of Florida are generally not under private management, but it sounds like that one is. So it's their rule. You'll have to take it up with the pier management.
> 
> If there's any one good reason not to allow shark fishing on a pier, it's to prevent a fight, when some knucklehead swims a big brute up against the pier, and drags in every line within 100 yards. Piers don't tend to attract the brightest or most courteous crowds, so it's probably easier to just say no, than to try to get somebody to read a writ of etiquette.


I saw a 16 year old country boy shark fish on the T while i was kingfishing this past August with one of those [email protected]@# penn defiance combos and had maybe a 5 foot blacktip he was horsing in with his #65 braid. Big group of tourons cheering him on... shark runs around the piling and pulls the hook. Country boy grabs the rod by the tip and slams it reel first hard as he can. Gets his stuff and walks off with broken reel and rod in tow.

Sharks: 1 Dumbasses:0

Even with a county ordinance against it and the private piers not allowing there are always dumb guys with cheap "Shark fishing" gear from wallyworld at piers in MB in the summer. New one every other day. Only thing you can do is get management, cutting some 16 year country boy's salt water fishing trophy off might have bad results.


----------



## ironman172 (Nov 2, 2013)

when I know it is a shark, it gets broke off immediately....back to catching something I can keep....there was one guy that fought one back and forth for over an hour, and most of that was right at the pier....people telling him to break it off....NO... he didn't till someone called the pier house and here comes the park police(state pier) to instruct him to cut or break it off....by this time the shark was almost dead....then he and his party left ....that pier is my favorite because of the people there....and of course some decent fishing too....but other piers are just as good, some better depending on the season and migration of fish 

.
Panama city ....great for kings, spanish,cobes in the spring and sail's in the fall 

.








walk to the condo next door for lunch and keep an eye on the action


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

ironman172 said:


> I wish they would allow shark fishing on the gulf shores pier(to thin them out)....it is hard to get fish in that aren't sharked....they have resident ones just waiting.....like Okaloosa has flipper just waiting for your catch....I sure would like to bring some black tip home for some fish fries....they are worried about tourist getting bit....but then the kings sure can ruin your day some leave on the deck
> and Navarre sharks are almost non existent due to people harvesting them (thinning them out)
> I am not part of the tangles, I know where my line and bait is....cast straight out from the pier and not over others....if I do I move to straighten it immediately....heck I move if someone crosses me to take care of it


This happens every time when somebody cleans fish at the sinks from in the summer, especially when the spanish are running) at Springmaid. It gives some people bright ideas.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Lol if you can't control a 5-6ft shark you got issues.....even bigger ones if your fishing a penn defiance......if people won't clear their lines for me when I'm beaching a large fish then their line gets cut and not by me........I kingfish as well as sharking at night......keep a ray rod out all day.....I help tourist out getting setup and if it's crowded I will jerk the hook out pier side or go to a lighter leader and a smaller hook and bust them off. I give away a lot of fish that I don't plan to use for bait and I get along well with everyone. It all depends on the person fishing


----------

